# [Selling] Painted legion of everblight force [£300] ebay



## James littler (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi folks, I did a little swap with a mate of mine for a grot mega tank he wanted. In that swap I got this lovely Legion of Everblight force, that i set about giving a lick of paint to stick up on ebay. I had some fun painting these as I always do with privateer press miniatures, something about the models that makes them a joy to paint. 

For anyone interested here is the ebay link with full details http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251657898622?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 

As described in the details of the eBay listing there are estimates for additional painting on a commission basis, separate to the sale.

























































Thanks for reading.


----------

